
A Plan to Redesign the Internet - OMGCable
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/07/01/1004725/redesign-internet-apps-no-one-controls-data-privacy-innovation-cloud/
======
wilsonbright
It's interesting to know about ICP. Are there any apps being run on Dfinity?

